# I'm very upset with you preppers...



## superlative (Feb 8, 2013)

Society is very resilient. It is naturally predisposed to survival. It is naturally predisposed to law and order. Society wants to get better despite setbacks - that's what we've seen for thousands of years and that's why life is sophisticated today.

Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.

Having said that, there are scenarios that can hit a nation wholistically. That is an EMP attack. And this is where I come to my subject.

I'm upset at preppers because you know about the possibility of an EMP attack, but your response is wrong. You're focused on self-preservation instead of societal preservation. Instead of spending thousands of dollars saving yourself, you could do a whole lot more good for a whole lot less money simply forming a united lobby group and lobbying for the Gov't to harden the electrical grid.

Gov'ts are recalcitrant and complacent. They depend on YOU the people to speak up and make them move. They are YOUR representatives. The NRA for example has power because its members SPEAK UP. How can the lot of you spend thousands saving yourself instead of forming a group, lobbying the Gov't to protect the grid and thereby SAVING THE NATION?

There is POWER in crowd-sourcing. There is power in society. There is power in working together as one nation. Please think about it. I think your attitude is in the right place - you should prepare, but your methodology is all wrong.


----------



## superlative (Feb 8, 2013)

Read this article:
http://www.futurescience.com/emp.html

About half-way down, it says that the American Gov't is starting to take an EMP attack very seriously and is beginning to construct factories to make electrical power transformers. This is what I mean by "society is resilient", society wants to preserve itself. However, Gov'ts act slowly when its people say nothing. It's a good thing that the US Gov't is acting, but it is acting slowly and it needs you the people to speed it up.

America needs you. Preppers are VERY special people because they have the will and drive to survive; but like I said, your methods are wrong. You should work together with the rest of American society through your elected officials. It's more effective and cheaper.

America is in danger of being attacked precisely because it is vulnerable. If it hardens the electrical grid, it becomes less attractive as a target for an EMP attack.

I like you am concerned. I fear for my children and family. But I'm also an analyst and in my job I balance cost/benefit and look for means of efficiency. Time and time again, the best solutions are found collaboratively, not by going off and doing things by yourself. Most people can't afford to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars storing food as some of you have done - some people will starve if they follow prepper methodology. But the entire USA can survive if the nation works together. HARDEN THE ELECTRICAL GRID - for the measly cost of $1billion, the entire nation is protected. Done. Save your money. Buy a nice Corvette instead.

Your goals are admirable - that is, to survive. But your methods are not cost-effective. Use a method that is cost effective and WILL WORK. Lobby your Gov't to harden the grid.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

superlative said:


> You're focused on self-preservation instead of societal preservation. Instead of spending thousands of dollars saving yourself, you could do a whole lot more good for a whole lot less money simply forming a united lobby group and lobbying for the Gov't to harden the electrical grid.


You first.

Instead of feeding your family you can take your food budget and spend it on lobbying government to fund a community kitchen for everyone.

Instead of buying a car you can take that money and spend it on lobbying government to provide door to door public transit.

Instead of paying for housing you can take your rent/mortgage payment and spend it on lobbying government for it to provide everyone with government housing.

By any chance, you wouldn't be liberal in your political inclinations, would you?

Oh, and welcome to the forum. I hope I didn't turn you off.


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

superlative said:


> Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.


Not all of us are preparing for all scenarios! I'm sorry, but as far as Katrina goes.....there is just no excuse for the slow response! I'd also rather not have society learn from their mistakes on MY family!


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I see it as preparing for a infrastructure/societal collapse, be it from the dollar imploding, insurrection, natural disaster, EMP or any other major event. 

Yep, EMP is real, we've known about it at least since the Starfish Prime tests 50 years ago. We've also experienced mild EMP from solar activity a good many years ago. Some military facilities are hardened (the AWACS building at Boeing Field in Seattle is a monstrous Faraday cage). But our own infrastructure is NOT. I've been in power generation since the spring of 1974. The generating plants and protective relaying that my utility had back then (better yet, what they had in the 1960's) would be recoverable after an EMP. Today's plants will be junk. For decades, incompetent Engineers who install complexity for complexity's sake, and uncaring, self-serving politically motivated bosses have been destroying the reliability of these plants. 

To say our government "is starting" to protect systems and "harden the grid." Well, maybe. Frankly, Congress has been warned and warned. They do not care. If the Congressman can get his family to a hardened emergency "shadow government" facility, he simply DOES NOT CARE what happens to the rest of us. The fact-based novel "One Second After" has been introduced to Congress. It is a realistic treatment. Don't think for a moment that the ruling class doesn't expect 90% of us to die in the year following an EMP. They have their own backsides covered and that's all that matters. 

Ever since the "deregulation" of 2000 (actually REregulation, literally 800 pages of fine print, the grid has been getting less reliable. Today it is operated not so much according the Ohm's Law and the rules of physics as according to politics and cutthroat financial practices. Voltage and frequency excursions are more and more frequent. The system is more strained, worse maintained and just plain less reliable. 

Major components of our electrical systems have to be ordered months or years in advance. And in case you haven't noticed, today's transformers come from Brazil, Korea and other places far from the U.S. Generators are build by companies like Toshiba or maybe Canadian GE. They take years to plan and construct. 

The trend in protective relaying is away from the electromechanical relays of the past and toward all-functions-in-one solid state devices what will NOT survive EMP. 

Preppers always hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Sure it's good to lobby in hopes of preventing the worst, but it would be insane to waste resources that will be necessary to keep one's family alive when TSHTF. Because our odds of convincing our present ruling class to harden our infrastructure (not just power generation and distribution; look around you and think about this) are those of a snowball in the proverbial hot place. And the odds of actually getting much of this accomplished before TSHTF are slimmer yet. 

It is the nature of 90% of Americans to behave like ostriches and to choose what to believe or disbelieve. As Heinlein said, "The truth of a proposition has nothing to do with its credibility - and vice versa." Yes, I want an EMP-proof power grid, automobile, phone, well pump, heater, washer, dryer, range, etc. But it is too late. Do what you can, try to convince your neighbors, but do not think we'll convince our uncaring ruling class, no matter how hard we try. They know, they just don't care. It has to collapse before the survivors will accept the new global rule. 

Prepare. Prepare to help others. Prepare to help yourself. Prepare to be attacked, either by 47 million starving & rioting food stampers when the EBT cards stop working or by a government "redistributinjg resources" If you have more than your neighbors, you are an "evil hoarder." 

Maybe we'll be incredibly fortunate and prevent the worst, but we're certainly got going to stop preparing for it. Anyone who reads even a tiny bit of history knows that human society does NOT learn from it mistakes. It repeats them. We are going the way of Rome. The bread and circuses cannot last much longer.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

So let me get this straight...

An anonymous voice somewhere on the other side of the internet is "upset" with me because I don't spend my money the way they'd choose me to? Because they think their view of society is superior to mine, and they think they know best?

Good!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I have no problem with helping others, nor do I have a problem with being a Good Samaritan, BUT when it comes to helping a stranger or helping my family, family comes first. 

I'll write letters to my senators and congresspersons, sign petitions, etc. I will not spend my money to try to bribe a politician to do what s/he should be doing anyway.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Why is it, some people think the government is there to be their daddy, their father, someone whom will take care of them instead of them stepping up like an adult and taking care of their own? 
And thank you for your comment, but just like you, I too have a right to my own opinion and I will chose my family first. Havent you ever heard of the saying, God, Family, Country? Do you notice Country isnt first?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

> I'm very upset with *you* preppers...


Are "preppers" the *us* or the *them*????
Really, you come here and tell me what I am thinking and doing and what I should be doing........
You dont know me nor what I am doing, what I stand for, my plans, my thoughts, my hopes or dreams. You dont take the time to find out, just come and pass judgement and scold me for not doing what you know I should be doing.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Another lobby group ... Can we get enough money to wine and dine them?

Never.

We are nuts remember!

They will indeed enjoy the steaks and beer, I'm sure. Go ahead, but no thanks.

(and I have family at the capital here) :brickwall:

Whatever....problem is you think the government gives two shats. :gaah:


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

I have news for you..."you preppers" will be the ones with the ability to help others. They will be the ones with the supplies, skill and knowledge to rebuild. Why? Because they don't sit on their butts drinking their Starbucks whining and waiting on the govt to fix everything for them. Govt has proven then can't take care of squat. We do speak up, plenty! But in the mean time Im not sitting and waiting and leave my family and friends in a piss poor position. 
Honestly, I'm having a hard time getting over the "you preppers" comment. May I suggest that in the future if you are trying to get your point across or engage in an intelligent conversation that you not come out offending the people you are trying to communicate because they are going to shut down on you. However if you were trying to tick off quite a few Im sure you succeeded. I hope you lobby the govt better than you lobbied us.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Who says that everyone here is prepping for themselves and not helping their community understand the possibilities of disasters? Actually I consider myself a few animals away from Homesteader. I thnk that is most people's goals here. To be debt free, do it yourself or live without, kind of people. To be able to help others without having to burden ourselves. Everyone's a prepper in their own way they just don't realize it. Got home insurance? Got car insurance? Have life insurance? Buy toilet paper one roll at a time? Is there food in the freezer? Yeah...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

superlative said:


> for the measly cost of $1billion, the entire nation is protected. Done...


And where do you propose this "measly $1,000,000,000" should come from? Printing by the Federal Reserve? Borrow from China or some other sucker? This nation is BROKE. The financial system is being held together with epoxy, string and accounting tricks that make it look solvent to those that have their blinders on. 1 TRILLION in new debt every year. It is not sustainable. How long could your household survive if you incurred $50,000 in new debt every year with no way to pay it off? If you really think that more debt based spending is the answer, you're living in a fantasy world. Tax the rich? You can tax the millionaires and billionaires at 100% and still not pay off the national debt. 
This country was built by the people not the government. OK, the interstate system aside. When we were looking to expand the nation, the PEOPLE came together and built the railroad system, not the government. The PEOPLE made sure they had enough food to get from one growing season to the next, not the government. The PEOPLE with innovative ideas built the country you live in today, not the government. If you would like the government to do everything for you, move to North Korea or China or any of the other socialist countries. They're always looking for new drones to do what they're told without asking any questions.



superlative said:


> ...Lobby your Gov't to harden the grid.


I've written to my legislators more times than I care to to think about. I have NEVER received a real response from any of them. I get the typical form letter that thanks me for my "interest and input on this matter. I will be sure to keep your views in mind as this legislation moves forward." Yeah, Right.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

"God helps them what help themselves"
Nough said.
Rev Coot


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

:feedtroll:


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

superlative said:


> Society is very resilient. It is naturally predisposed to survival. It is naturally predisposed to law and order. Society wants to get better despite setbacks - that's what we've seen for thousands of years and that's why life is sophisticated today.
> 
> Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.
> 
> ...


Optimistically Naive.

I'm not preparing so I can just take care of myself. I'm preparing to take of my family, my friends, my neighbors and people in my community who might need my help. The cold hearted indifference of your current gov will let people die while assistance is tied up with the bureaucratic dysfunction they have created.

The gov is lost. They no longer listen to the people. They no longer represent us, the us citizens. They are moved to do what they do every day by the lobbyists you suggest we join forces with. The system is broke!

I intend to direct my energy into being ready to help my community to fill the gaps that will be inevitable while people are waiting for the gov to come to their rescue. You know how the gov is preparing? They are expanding their domestic military. They are buying more ammo and weapons. They are spending money on a domestic drone program. They aren't using our tax dollars to prepare to help us! They are getting ready for the civil unrest that is coming when they aren't going to be there to help the people of this nation. Look at Sandy. The gov has failed again. We can spend billions on foreign aid to countries that want to destroy us but we can't find enough money for FEMA to be able to help the people we having right here in the country.

I love your optimism. But when SHTF, your optimism isn't going to feed you when the grocery stores are wiped out. Your optimism isn't going to keep you warm when the nat gas supply stops. Your optimism isn't going to protect you from the roving gangs that wont' be stopped because there wont' be enough security to stop them all.

WE PREPARE BECAUSE WE'RE REALISTS! We don't accept the fantasy that the gov will protect us, feed us, provide us with the medical care we will need.

One thing you can probably count on is that there will some of us preppers out there who will have pity on the ones, like you, who didn't prepare and help them. I can't speak for everyone on this forum but I believe most are compassionate human beings and will help those who are truly in need. When your optimism fails, some of us will be here to help you and the gov won't be!

God be with you,

Montana


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

:feedtroll:

Just sayin.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Good luck to you sir. Hope things work out well for you.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

That was about the weirdest drive by I have seen in a while


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the laughs to the OP. Comic relief is a good thing once in a while.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

It is a fool who pretends to be in a position to help others if he has not first learned to help himself.......
You know we are trying this out on the grand scale as a nation running around trying to save the world, and yet our own house is not in order. I am sure if other nations want to learn how to cause inflation, raise unemployment numbers, set a new bar for violent crime statistics, drive new business overseas, and neglect their veterans we can guide them in ways to make it happen.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

superlative said:


> Society is very resilient. It is naturally predisposed to survival. It is naturally predisposed to law and order. Society wants to get better despite setbacks - that's what we've seen for thousands of years and that's why life is sophisticated today.
> 
> Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.
> 
> ...


A liberal troll!

Guess who'll be on your doorstep with the local gestapo after TSHTF to ensure that you contribute to the welfare of society by sharing what you've accumulated with the less fortunate who squandered all of their money, time and talent buying beer, smoking dope, and watching television.

Don't you just love the collectivist's mentality. "*I* am your responsibility!" After all, it takes a village to raise a child! And you're responsible for the child and his parents, relatives, neighbors, fellow citizens, and every other deadbeat who was too stupid or lazy to take care of themselves too!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


>


Who'da thunk? Garfield is a politician.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Okay, Superlative, you go first. You take your money and form your lobby and let us know how it works out for you. I love trolls. I haven't laughed this hard in a while!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I hate to be the one that has to bring a dose of reality in here but 1 billion is not near enough to harden the electrical grid. Maybe in your small town. There is no way to replace and protect all the transformers around the country. Even if they were hardened, we have those things called power lines that act as antenna that pick up all kinds of inductance and there are millions of miles of those.

You can't effectively harden but you can prepare to replace it.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Been thinking bout the nicest way to put this...screw rebuilding this government...screw rebuilding the current society...screw lobbyist...and screw your communistic point of view. God bless this country and our founding fathers, who would encourage and support prepping, gun rights, prayer in schools, and independence from government. Makes me wonder who founded the nation we are in now.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Been thinking bout the nicest way to put this...screw rebuilding this government...screw rebuilding the current society...screw lobbyist...and screw your communistic point of view. God bless this country and our founding fathers, who would encourage and support prepping, gun rights, prayer in schools, and independence from government. Makes me wonder who founded the nation we are in now.


:congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:

Wait, let me stand up.

:congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

It sure was nice of that person to stop by and rally the troops like that. Anyone else feel like they're at a pep rally?


----------



## AndyNY (Aug 15, 2012)

Who cares about the power grid after an EMP? Everything electronic you and your neighbors own will be fried. No modern engines will work, nothing with a computer in it will work, no trucks will run to bring food to anyone, no trains will run, etc etc. 

You want to prevent an EMP? Nuke all our enemies. Otherwise, keep on preppin.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

We're not rude
We're not mean
We're gonna cheer for the other team
Go Commies Go
Go Commies Go
Off the forum, Out the gate
Go Commies Go
Off Prepared Society, Out the gate
Go Commies Go!

:2thumb:


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

emilysometimes said:


> It sure was nice of that person to stop by and rally the troops like that. Anyone else feel like they're at a pep rally?


I still wondering what he thought he would gain with a post like that! Did he not think "you preppers" had aleady exhausted all hope? I mean really, "buy a corvette!" Attention "you preppers" SHTF! Please load up your family and preps in your corvette and prepare yourself for population control!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I missed that one... But I am gonna add my 2 cents: THAT is exactly what is wrong with the government and this socialistic point of view by the majority of liberals ruining our country... You should be giving for your fellow citizens... Sorry, I gave last year at tax time, and I will be again shortly only this time 4% more... If they can't figure out what to do with my $95,000 a year contribution (yes, between my wife's withholding and my tax from my business after deductions was $95,000 for 2011), oh well... In the mean time, my profits are my profits and like everyone else here... My family comes first, my friends come second, my community third, and then the rest.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

When I first saw the original post: I thought the name was Superlaxative


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

If I was prepping so I could help others, I still don't think I would talk about it. Chances are I would end up with out any thing any way.

Why should i tell the goverment to do any thing? Alot of people have and they still don't do any thing to make things better, if the did the crash of 2008 would not have happened.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

DJgang said:


> When I first saw the original post: I thought the name was Superlaxative


Close enough.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

superlative said:


> Society is very resilient. It is naturally predisposed to survival. It is naturally predisposed to law and order. Society wants to get better despite setbacks - that's what we've seen for thousands of years and that's why life is sophisticated today.
> 
> Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.


*Society today sucks.lets go back a generation.*



superlative said:


> Having said that, there are scenarios that can hit a nation wholistically. That is an EMP attack. And this is where I come to my subject.
> 
> I'm upset at preppers because you know about the possibility of an EMP attack, but your response is wrong. You're focused on self-preservation instead of societal preservation. Instead of spending thousands of dollars saving yourself, you could do a whole lot more good for a whole lot less money simply forming a united lobby group and lobbying for the Gov't to harden the electrical grid.


*Society sucks, wipe it out and go back to an actual working model*



superlative said:


> Gov'ts are recalcitrant and complacent. They depend on YOU the people to speak up and make them move. They are YOUR representatives. The NRA for example has power because its members SPEAK UP. How can the lot of you spend thousands saving yourself instead of forming a group, lobbying the Gov't to protect the grid and thereby SAVING THE NATION?


*Our "NATION" has been dead for twenty years.where have you been hid?Governments are thieves by nature, where did our Social Security go?Why to the war effort and to increase welfare,besides..preppers are first cousin to we Survivalists,NOT ONE WITH A BRAIN WANTS ANYONE TO KNOW!*



superlative said:


> There is POWER in crowd-sourcing. There is power in society. There is power in working together as one nation. Please think about it. I think your attitude is in the right place - you should prepare, but your methodology is all wrong.


*Think about sewing a little yellow star on your clothing,do you not see how "preppers" are being treated now that they are no longer a "novelty?"
Get a clue before the FEMA roundups start.*


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

And there you have it.....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Owned.LMAO


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I really wish that guy woulda stayed instead of being a coward and running...much like what he was stating preppers were.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

ashley8072 said:


> I really wish that guy woulda stayed instead of being a coward and running...much like what he was stating preppers were.


Liberals don't stay because they can't win the argument. The best they can hope for is drive by posting. They do the same thing with gun control. They have their one liners but all they can do is shout down the other side. They are intellectual cowards.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

And I'll always be happy in the knowledge that when the S truly does HTF , the trolls and ideological scum like this one will be the first to go .


----------



## superlative (Feb 8, 2013)

Please read this important interview:
http://theperpetualview.wordpress.com/tag/electromagnetic-pulse/

It details why the US Gov't isn't doing anything. Typical profit mongering private corporations are resisting the recommendations of the EMT Commission because it would cost them money to implement the suggestions.

However...
Pry: The Task Force on National and Homeland Security was established to help Congress achieve national EMP preparedness on an accelerated basis by doing whatever is necessary, because we are running out of time. The Task Force is aggressively trying to educate policymakers and the public on the EMP threat and solutions, on the very urgent necessity of achieving national EMP preparedness. We hope that if the American people can be mobilized to demand EMP protection from federal, state, and local governments, that this will break the logjam.

The Task Force is the successor to the EMP Commission, which Congress tried but could not re-establish because of bureaucratic politics on the Hill and with DHS. We are also an experiment, to see if a major national and homeland security issue can be advanced by the people themselves, spearheaded by a Task Force that is funded by donations. Congress has no money to fund the Task Force.

All of our operations depend on donations. Our Task Force is an experiment in returning to an earlier era, when the private sector played a much bigger role in U.S. security, as in the War of 1812, which was not won at the Battle of New Orleans, but on the high seas by American privateers who crippled Britain's merchant shipping. I like to think of our Task Force as a group of expert intellectual privateers, operating on a shoe string, but achieving decisive results by raiding and sinking the myths, propaganda, and bad ideas of lobbyists and bureaucrats who would leave our nation vulnerable to an EMP catastrophe.

.. it is not too late. Only the American people can push through all this bureaucratic BS and force politicians to act. I always wondered why, despite the findings of scientists and the EMT Commission, that politicians aren't doing anything. Now I do. The power is in your hands!

Recommendations:
Pry: Call and write your Congressman and Senator and tell them to support the SHIELD Act (HR 668), sponsored by Rep. Trent Franks, and the legislative initiatives of Congressman Roscoe Bartlett to protect our national electric grid from EMP.

-Contribute to Congressman Roscoe Bartlett's re-election campaign. Bartlett, who has been the national leader on EMP preparedness, is fighting to keep his seat because his district was gerrymandered.

-Demand that your Congressman and Senator join the Congressional EMP Caucus and start becoming part of the solution.

- Call and write Rep. Fred Upton, Chairman of the House Energy and Commerce Committee, and demand that he support the SHIELD Act and pass the bill out of his committee. Upton's office number is202-225-3761.

-Call and write your state and local representatives and demand that they take steps to protect state and local critical infrastructures, and to ensure that police, fire, and other emergency services are prepared to operate after an EMP catastrophe.

-BE PREPARED YOURSELF. EMP preparedness is largely just common sense and prudence that will better enable you and your family to survive all hazards, any catastrophic scenario. For example, start stockpiling food and water, or means to purify water, plant a garden, so you and your family can survive without the local grocery store for a protracted period. Have an emergency medical kit and know how to use it. Read the Task Force book Civil-Military Preparedness For An Electromagnetic Pulse Catastrophe which has been circulated to the White House, Congress, DOD and DHS-but which should be read by every American, not just the Washington elite. The book is basically a blueprint for how to protect our nation, your community and yourself from EMP or any catastrophe.

FP: Dr. Pry, thank you for joining Frontpage Interview.


And yes, I realize the last recommendation was to prepare yourself. My first point is that one's efforts should be prioritized on the FIRST recommendations.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have seen what the government has done for things like the housing market, you will forgive me if I don't give them my money in contribution form in hopes they will do the preparing for me or anyone else.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Glad to see that your back, but society is broken and should not be preserved as it is or oit will always be on the precipis of failure, either a reset by disaster or some vast change in enery or production (one in which parisites can't scaveng off of those who work )

A society where bleeding hearts and activists have to prove that their theories actually work in the real world would be good.

besides didn't some other expert panel decide that EMPs don't threaten the transportation system

http://jalopnik.com/5937778/how-to-prepare-your-car-to-handle-an-emp-and-why-you-shouldnt-bother

http://www.empcommission.org/

I have not read the above yet, but they were posted to discourage people from taking precautions on their vehicles.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

superlative said:


> My first point is that one's efforts should be prioritized on the FIRST recommendations.


And Mayor Bloomberg's point is that he knows better than you what you should be eating, so no donuts or Big Gulps for you. Get it?

You don't know anyone on this board and yet you, like Bloomberg and his food dictates, are telling people here what their first priority should be.

It's one thing for you to write a post sharing with people why YOU have prioritized lobbying government instead of preparing. That's fine. You know what is best for your life and you are the one who will reap the benefits or suffer the consequences of your choice.

What solace can I find from you if I follow your advice, invest my time, money and energy into lobbying government and then the worst happens and I'm not prepared to handle the situation? Do you have the power to bring back to life my dead daughter who died from something preventable which I neglected to prevent because I was following your advice to prioritize my efforts and put lobbying government ahead of preparing for disaster?

The point is that you don't know the circumstances of other people's lives nor their priorities so you come off as quite ignorant for telling strangers what their priorities should be.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok Superlative, I will give you kudos for researching your topic. It is earmarked for my tomorrow's reading as I do find it a relavent concern. I also commend you for not attacking the forum again, ignoring our jabs, and producing clear, concise recomended sources. If you would have initially started with this latest post, under a more forum friendly subject line, you may have been better received. I am a 'newbie' that has been lurking around this site, and have been a member of others like it for some time. This forum most especially seems to be very open to discussion, which is why I love it so much. In the future, if you would like to be taken seriously, please try to post as you just did out of respect for everyone. I think I can speak for almost everyone and say that we all respect this country, and what she used to/should stand for. Options for what the average citizen can do are, in my opinion, welcome.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> An anonymous voice somewhere on the other side of the internet is "upset" with me because I don't spend my money the way they'd choose me to? Because they think their view of society is superior to mine, and they think they know best?
> 
> Good!


I love you!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

superlative said:


> -BE PREPARED YOURSELF. EMP preparedness is largely just common sense and prudence that will better enable you and your family to survive all hazards, any catastrophic scenario. For example, start stockpiling food and water, or means to purify water, plant a garden, so you and your family can survive without the local grocery store for a protracted period. Have an emergency medical kit and know how to use it. Read the Task Force book Civil-Military Preparedness For An Electromagnetic Pulse Catastrophe which has been circulated to the White House, Congress, DOD and DHS-but which should be read by every American, not just the Washington elite. The book is basically a blueprint for how to protect our nation, your community and yourself from EMP or any catastrophe.
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> And yes, I realize the last recommendation was to prepare yourself. My first point is that one's efforts should be prioritized on the FIRST recommendations.


Superlative, why are you so angry???? Who is to say that preppers can not prepare for themselves AND contact their legislative representatives?

After seeing the Government's response to Katrina, Sandy, the VA Hospital system, the way that Native American's live at the hands of the government... why wouldn't I prepare? It isn't like the Goverment ever does anything right. They can't even deliver the mail any more. Why would I depend on them for my family's safety and security?

So, have you invested your money in starting a lobbying group? Have you taken the steps you are lecturing us about? Preppers are only a small percentage of the population. Are you lecturing non-preppers also?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

superlative said:


> Please read this important interview:
> http://theperpetualview.wordpress.com/tag/electromagnetic-pulse/
> *Many boring words<--*


Look dude[Or miss?]The government f**ks up EVERYTHING THEY TOUCH!unless it's bad for us, then they execute it with Nazi like precision.

Stop reading that propaganda horse crap, get a subscription to backwoodsman magazine and READ A LOT here and elsewhere, THEN POST!

I don't know about the rest of the crew, but I think that 60's feelgood hippie
view at worst will get you BADLY hurt in real life and make you look VERY
----->:factor10: here.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

superlative said:


> Society is very resilient. It is naturally predisposed to survival. It is naturally predisposed to law and order. Society wants to get better despite setbacks - that's what we've seen for thousands of years and that's why life is sophisticated today.
> 
> Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.
> 
> ...


yes people will survive, people will work together to form new (and hopefully better)governments. but who will be there to restart the system? how will the system be restarted? it will be by those who chose to learn and prepare. it will be by those who learned from passed mistakes. my DH and I worked to help save people during and after Katrina. we were prepared to take care of ourselves and THAT gave us the ability to be able to help others. we were able to clothe, feed and house ourselves so that outside supplies could be used to help those who had left everything behind. I knew my family was safe,so I was able to give more time to others. I used resources in my area to help a grandmother who was having a heart attack, find a save place for her young grand kids so that she would go to the hospital and get treatment. we serve on a volunteer fire department as medics. what have YOU done to help others? or do you expect that others will be there to pass out food and others needs to YOU. 
most of us on this site will be willing to help those who will help themselves and to help others become more independent. I doubt that we will help those who only expect to receive and will not give in return.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It sounds like the OP has a term paper due.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

superlative said:


> Congress has no money to fund the Task Force.


There is the biggest problem in a nutshell. The government has squandered billions on worthless projects and mismanagement. There is no money to fund projects that, to most people, have no visible sign of return on investment. Yes hardening the grid is a worthwhile goal. However, it's not like a concrete road everyone see's when it's complete.



superlative said:


> -BE PREPARED YOURSELF. EMP preparedness is largely just common sense and prudence that will better enable you and your family to survive all hazards, any catastrophic scenario. For example, start stockpiling food and water, or means to purify water, plant a garden, so you and your family can survive without the local grocery store for a protracted period. Have an emergency medical kit and know how to use it.


And this is what this site is about. Personal responsibility.

As much as we would like to believe we have a say in the matter, we can't control what they legislature does. Something like 80% of the population said no to the bank bailouts. It didn't matter what the people said, the guru's in DC know what's best for all us peons; kinda like the sodas and donuts mentioned by Bobbb. So that's why we spend our time and money doing things for ourselves. It's the way this country came to be the greatest country on earth.

Yes, if the grid goes down for an extended period of time, millions could perish. Some of my own family would be among them. My parents, a brother and 2 sisters believe that the government is there to take care of everything. That is their choice. I've seen too many examples of government incompetence to believe it can be there for everyone so I choose to do what I can to distance me and mine from disruptions in our daily way of life. On one hand we're told by *FEMA* to have a stockpile of food, water and other supplies for emergencies. Then *DHS* decides that folks that have more than 7 days worth of food are potential terrorists and need to be closely monitored and reported to your local authorities. Two branches of government with two different viewpoints. We follow the suggestions put forth by* FEMA* and we're put on a watchlist by *DHS* for doing it.  Who do YOU believe?

100 years ago personal responsibility was the norm. Most of us on this board and others like it feel it's time to get back to that concept.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

There are so many things wrong with how you went about this I won't even start. I will say that your general point is somewhat valid. Maybe we should do something about the possibility of am emp event, hey, a billion here, a billion there, pretty soon you're talking about real money.
Hey, let's run with it. It would create jobs! 
Seriously the overall point has merit, but you could've at least tried to come across a little less accusatory and so complimentary to society.
Might want to try again.
Or not.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> :congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:
> 
> Wait, let me stand up.
> 
> :congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:


Thank you kindly.


----------



## CA357 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

superlative said:


> Please read this important interview:
> http://theperpetualview.wordpress.com/tag/electromagnetic-pulse/
> 
> It details why the US Gov't isn't doing anything. Typical profit mongering private corporations are resisting the recommendations of the EMT Commission because it would cost them money to implement the suggestions.
> ...


Ill keep it short as to not destract from the aforementioned starbucks as I can only guess at the delicious value of 6$ cup of coffee. Sorry low blow. Independence wasn't won in parliament. We have arrived at the same place they were then. As freedom of speech (both sides not just the anti american kind), freedom of religion, and freedom to defend ourselves, are slowly taken away not to mention taxation without representation (actual representation not the charade we are forced to endure) we will find ourselves in service to a tyrantical government. I do not in any way support an uprising of any kind. I do think that americans will have to choose how they plan to prepare for the near future if it be civil unrest or the present representation running this great nation into the ground. I will myself pray for guidance from the one responsible for this nations birth and in whom we supposedly trust to order my steps accordingly. Great freedoms were never won through words of politicians or "elected" officials. They were fought for by brave americans. You can never substitute the blood of tyrants and patriots with silver tongued lies from beguiling "representitaves". So I will prepare to survive whatever may come and after the storm pick up the pieces and fight for God and country till the last of my blood soaks into this land that I so dearly love.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

superlative,If you want to convince/convvert me..... 

Tell me who will feed and care for my grandson when he comes to me crying saying he is hungry, thirsty, cold, wet, sick, homeless........ 


Waiting........


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> superlative,If you want to convince/convvert me.....
> 
> Tell me who will feed and care for my grandson when he comes to me crying saying he is hungry, thirsty, cold, wet, sick, homeless........
> 
> Waiting........


Betcha "super" says the goobermint.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

All that I can say is that he's eaten the government booger that he pulled out of his brain through his nose, in other words he's swallowed the big blue pill hook, line and sinker. Hi, I'm from the government and I'm here to help you. NO THANKS!!! The best government is one that governs least and truly serves "We the People", the present system is bound and determined to enslave us. I have come to the conclusion by 70 years of observation that the "Sheeple" want someone to make decisions for them, when to get up, when to eat, when to go to the bathroom, and etc. God forbid they should take personal responsibility for how their lives go, that way if things go bad they can blame it on someone else. P.S. There's a lot more I could say but I'm trying to be at least half way nice in my reply.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't stand a copy and paste job.

Bet if we google, same crap has been pasted all over the Internet. Clicking on the sites will get the poster a few dollars. I didnt ready half the post...you preppers was enough and talking about talking with government was enough too..

Head in sand?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Country Living said:


> It sounds like the OP has a term paper due.


I thought I'd help with the footnotes.

Notes:
1. Preparedness Homesteading and Survival Forum > Preparedness & Survival Forums > General Preparedness Discussion > I'm very upset with you preppers... Post 2
2. Ibid Post 11
3. Ibid Post 52,61 - Da-yum got caught....


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's an easy solution for congress to come up with a lousy billion dollars to harden the grid, maybe they could take it out of the billions they give to Egypt or Pakistan. But I'll just keep prepping just in case congress dosent take my suggestion.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

After reading the OP several times, does anyone sense that the poster is not a citizen of the U.S. and lives outside of the country? References to America are all made from the stand point of some one outside of the country. :sssh:


----------



## laststanding (Mar 19, 2012)

The others I help are in my front room on Christmas morning... openning presents. If you think the government is a part of any solution, YOU are the problem. Wow. Five years into Obama and someone still thinks the boys in DC are a part of any thing good. Tell me you were just kidding, right? Lobby the Government? If we're hit with an EMP, it will be the Government that did it.

_*"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everyone stands around reloading."
*_*Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Excuse me Superlative but I don't recall seeing you at my door when my husband lost his job and we couldn't make ends meet but yet didn't qualify for government assistance because I worked. I didn't see you standing at my door with bags of food or shoes for my kids. Nope didn't see you at all...excuse me while I continue on with my plan of being self sufficient so I can CMA when we have another "oh crap" situation hit our house.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Tweto said:


> After reading the OP several times, does anyone sense that the poster is not a citizen of the U.S. and lives outside of the country? References to America are all made from the stand point of some one outside of the country. :sssh:


It's from Obamao!!!!! :eyebulge::eyebulge:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a reason, why I would be against sending a lobby to DC about EMP... Let me first say - I give you credit for posting a second time, and EMP is a concern, HOWEVER on my list it is NOT #1 - the economy is #1 in my book... But back to the topic of lobbyist... Did you know there are 56 lobbyist getting paid to lobby DC politicians who are directly related to the politicians in office, and of the 56, 40 some became lobbyists only AFTER their relative was elected to office? http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...ssional-relatives-lobbyist-disclosure-reports. Tell me how this is right? No thanks!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Transplant said:


> Excuse me Superlative but I don't recall seeing you at my door when my husband lost his job and we couldn't make ends meet but yet didn't qualify for government assistance because I worked. I didn't see you standing at my door with bags of food or shoes for my kids. Nope didn't see you at all...excuse me while I continue on with my plan of being self sufficient so I can CMA when we have another "oh crap" situation hit our house.


I concur!

When my DH was out of work EDD doesn't even cover the rent for our apartment let alone gas for the car, food for my daughter or even the utilities. The goobermint doesn't want to offer help because I am married and my husband should be able to work. BUT my SIL has a child and a live-in undocumented BF and the goobermint tosses money at her like its going out of style! She gets fired from her job for harassment and she gets goobermint cheese AND EDD AND housing assistance! But my DH and I can't even get help to cover sh*t because we are married and legal citizens.

So, "super", How is THAT fair or even right!? Tell the goobermint to get their heads out of their A** and SERVE the people NOT BUY THEM like slaves!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

IMO the OP is a paid government shill. this was posted to a) start crap and b) to feel out not only the site but all the members who posted a reply.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Transplant said:


> Excuse me Superlative but I don't recall seeing you at my door when my husband lost his job and we couldn't make ends meet but yet didn't qualify for government assistance because I worked. I didn't see you standing at my door with bags of food or shoes for my kids. Nope didn't see you at all...excuse me while I continue on with my plan of being self sufficient so I can CMA when we have another "oh crap" situation hit our house.


:standing ovation: I love that right there! I could hear America being played while I read it.

Superlative, we are here as a group to help and knowledge each other in being more self-reliant. Some have voiced their opinion to a higher council, some haven't, some were born this way , the rest worked 9 to 5, only to have everything drug out from underneath them. I do see your point in saying that we should push the higher ups to be prepared...but how are we to do that if we are not prepared? I see it this way: The more of us that are getting prepared and informing our communities to do the same are already helping the higher ups, if they have not already. We are helping in rebuilding society to normalcy. If an emp were to hit, do you think that the higher ups will be worried about everyone individually? No. They will be worried about everyone as a whole. This is why we take extra steps to prep for ourselves. That way the higher ups can focus on getting the issues fixed without having hoards of people at the front steps asking for food and water. You can call us preppers and you can point the blame on us, but a lot of us just live this way. We live this way because we've went days or weeks without electricity. Necessities were sold out at grocery stores by the time we got to them, broke with no fuel to get us all the way home when a disaster hit. Everyone has their story here. I teach Emergency Preparedness to Boy Scouts, among other merit badges. Ive been calling myself a Prepper for about 3 years now, but have always been one. Its only recently been labeled. However unlike some Preppers, I make or grow my own stuff, rather than purchase it that way. Id like to think of myself as a Homesteader, but that gives the wrong idea these days. Many here are the same. I have wrote letters to those higher ups, some with response, some without. My Preacher aka FatherInLaw aka Scoutmaster informs our congregation nearly every meeting, write your governor. However, here in Okiehoma, we have a really good system going on. When Mary Fallen got in, she worked wonders. We had no budget, no savings, no plan, and crime continued to rise along with meth labs. She got in right before a harsh winter and only had $500 in the winter emerg funds. She did it. There's a reason that President Obama and Mitt Romney met with her several times. To find out how in the world we were doing it. She works miracles everyday.

So I would like to know how you believe no one here is pushing letters and information to those higher ups? Are you checking all of our mail? What gifts do you possess to know exactly who and what we are? Is there a thread somewhere that everyone has signed that says they've never taken action in prepping besides helping themselves? Why are the rest of us judged based on what couple, if any, posts you read that made you think that? Or maybe you jumped right in running because you saw a Doomsday Preppers episodes. In which, if your judging based off that, then watch Doomsday Preppers Bugged Out, or even get onto some of their websites or channels. Nat Geo only put what would entertain people and what would fit in the time frame.

Brain Candy: I would like to inform you of what happened when my ancestors stood up for their rights and lands when the White Man showed up. They killed off the wildlife and abused every opportunity to get ahead of each other. When my ancestors stood to them, they were put in POW camps. Moved from their homes, were killed, or died from exhaustion. After years of war, spread far and wide, they were left with nothing besides the lands they had been given afterwards. Did I mention that I'm on the Election Committee of our Tribe, and I plan the Community meeting once a month for the town that our Tribal Headquarters is located in. The community meeting isn't even relevant to our Tribe and the town is 2 hours away from mine. I do it because they need it. I assist my cousin in planning the Tribes community meeting every other month.
I think you get the point. We are not all here for ourselves. We are here to help each other. Maybe your efforts would be most won on a I Hate The Government forum.

Still have an issue with preppers? That's racist.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> IMO the OP is a paid government shill. this was posted to a) start crap and b) to feel out not only the site but all the members who posted a reply.


Well they certainly got an earful of opinions didn't they?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Besides that is getting government too far into private enterprise. Not to mention that electricity is a privilege not a right. It comes from being smarter than apes (at least some of us).

I get it, it all started years ago....

GM = General Motors aka Government Motors
GE = General Electric aka Government Electric
GM = General Mills aka Government Meals

It all makes sense now... LOL


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Next the gooberment is gonna sell alcohol and control our healthcare . ..... Oops ! Too late !


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you super laxative, I now realize I have been wandering in the dark! I am sending all our savings in on Monday!

Wow, I am gonna have a lot of free time now.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> IMO the OP is a paid government shill. this was posted to a) start crap and b) to feel out not only the site but all the members who posted a reply.


Guess we all fell for it and are on yet another "List".:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

superlative said:


> Society is very resilient. It is naturally predisposed to survival. It is naturally predisposed to law and order. Society wants to get better despite setbacks - that's what we've seen for thousands of years and that's why life is sophisticated today.
> 
> Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.
> 
> ...


You're wrong on so many levels. It would be really stupid to give up preparing for yourself and your family and instead use that money for political lobbying.

Society is NOT very resilient. Societies and civilizations come and go. Our society today is very fragile because only about 2% of the US population is engaged in farming. And because the country is so dependent on electricity and public water. All we need is a collapse of the dollar or an EMP attack and at least 200 million Americans would die. Probably closer to 300 million.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> IMO the OP is a paid government shill. this was posted to a) start crap and b) to feel out not only the site but all the members who posted a reply.


Yep, some things better left unsaid :sssh:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Tweto said:


> After reading the OP several times, does anyone sense that the poster is not a citizen of the U.S. and lives outside of the country? References to America are all made from the stand point of some one outside of the country. :sssh:


Now you mention it, yeah.well since Canadians beat living hell out of XXXXX like him, I'd say E.U, probably France's "pink belt".



Davarm said:


> Guess we all fell for it and are on yet another "List".:woohoo::woohoo:


I LIVE to boost my standing on the "shoot on sight" list. 
1776>1984 BOOYA!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

If nothing else it has sure rallied the troupes here, I don't think I've ever seen so many likes given to people of wisdom than on this thread.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Guess we all fell for it and are on yet another "List".:woohoo::woohoo:


Oh well, it's not like I'm not already on some lists somewhere in the governments' lists of alphabet soups, like CIA, NSA or DHS. Thankfully these guys often can't find their own rear ends to swat and are mired in their own tons of red tape. Most of the time their right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> IMO the OP is a paid government shill. this was posted to a) start crap and b) to feel out not only the site but all the members who posted a reply.


You're darn right!


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

So, what you seem to be saying, Superlative, is that for the sake of "efficiency," we should abandon our individual efforts and put all of our finances and efforts into lobbying congress to fix one particular issue it arguably should be fixing already.

I see a few problems with that:

1) What about the umpteen OTHER things than can, and probably will, go wrong, such as economic collapse, civil breakdown/disorder, natural disasters, etc., some of which, government either cannot control or is outright causing?
2) Efficiency, for it's own sake, is arguably self-defeating. One of the main selling points of Socialism, regardless of the particular flavor we're talking about, was efficiency, i.e. "making the trains run on time," and "putting bread on the table."
3) Government, especially, screws up almost everything it touches. In fact, about the only thing it arguably does well is defend the country, and even THAT'S got some caveats.
4) "Society," as you put it, is NOT resilient. Society wants to be taken care of, to get the most out of the least work. Society does NOT care about niceties like the right to free speech/religion, the right to keep and bear arms, etc. Society only wants someone else to think and do for them.
5) Your point about Katrina and Sandy is specious. Thousands in the aftermath of Sandy were without power and shelter for MONTHS. And, of course, this latest snowstorm isn't shaping up to be ANY better! But don't you worry! Mayor Bloomberg's got Slurpies and gun magazines UNDER CONTROL! Government, even at the State level, is like a traffic cop on Valium.

"Society," as you put it, is a crack house!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

cnsper said:


> I hate to be the one that has to bring a dose of reality in here but 1 billion is not near enough to harden the electrical grid. Maybe in your small town. There is no way to replace and protect all the transformers around the country. Even if they were hardened, we have those things called power lines that act as antenna that pick up all kinds of inductance and there are millions of miles of those.
> 
> You can't effectively harden but you can prepare to replace it.


1+

Surely these are the rantings of a person "educated far beyond their intelligence".

superlative, what liberal rock did you slide out from under...

Jimmy


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn, 

I get busy for a couple of days and you guys are STILL playing with the troll


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Damn,
> 
> I get busy for a couple of days and you guys are STILL playing with the troll


I thought he was on superlaxatives..... :laugh:


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> :feedtroll:


Don't worry...
It's sorta' like puttin' salt-licks out for deer...

Just gets them in that much closer so you can get a better look at 'em (through a 40mm objective, preferably...)


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Country Living said:


> It sounds like the OP has a term paper due.


It sounds like the OP has *toilet paper* due....


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a little surprised about it too, but we both posted in here...


----------



## Oneshot (Oct 8, 2012)

Darn I missed a good one! I need to check in a little more often!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Guess we all fell for it and are on yet another "List".:woohoo::woohoo:


List????? another freakin' list?????

About 20 years ago I found out that I was on one such list... of *white supremacist hate-group leaders!*

There were 5 other guys on that same list that I had personally met. Two of whom were genuine dip-$^!ts, the third was just the chairman of the NH Libertarian party (didn't seem like a racist to me), and the other two guys (with whom I had many cordial and thoroughly enjoyable face-to-face conversations) on that list of *white supremacist hate-group leaders* are *BLACK!*

I kid you not.....

Good ol' Southern Poverty Law Center strikes again!!!!!!!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

If going on a list because I'm trying to be self reliant so the government can take care of the bigger picture, then put me down.  The OP seems to think the the government was put their to give us hand outs and protect us. Nope. It was there to aide our country as a whole. The government is not responsible for us individually, they are responsible as a whole. When FEMA shows up, you are lucky. When the firefighters save your home, you are lucky. When the insurance pays your hospital bills, you are lucky. All these things are luxuries and many countries do not have them. So put me on a list. Heck, put us all on a list. And the next time you load the dishwasher at your house remember, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

partdeux said:


> Damn,
> 
> I get busy for a couple of days and you guys are STILL playing with the troll


Nah, fun's over.we ate him.tasted like government lard!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I still think he's a second semester sophomore with a research paper due. By now he's probably figured out the profs have someone assigned to troll the internet comparing verbiage in the research paper to forums such as this. In the good schools plagiarism not only gets you a failing grade...it gets you kicked out of school. Then mommy and daddy will be very mad. 

It sure would be fun if the prof was a member of this board.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Country Living said:


> I still think he's a second semester sophomore with a research paper due. By now he's probably figured out the profs have someone assigned to troll the internet comparing verbiage in the research paper to forums such as this. In the good schools plagiarism not only gets you a failing grade...it gets you kicked out of school. Then mommy and daddy will be very made.
> 
> It sure would be fun if the prof was a member of this board.


considering the product that the educational system churns out, that would be unlikely at best.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

superlative said:


> Society is very resilient. It is naturally predisposed to survival. It is naturally predisposed to law and order. Society wants to get better despite setbacks - that's what we've seen for thousands of years and that's why life is sophisticated today.
> 
> Many of the scenarios that preppers prepare for won't happen because society will rise up. When one state falls, another state rises up to help. Society learns from its mistakes. Witness the difference in response for Hurricane Sandy vs Katrina.
> 
> ...


YOu assume I"m intrested in seeing the un prepared portion of the country survive. YOu should never assume. a few less hand out takers won't bother me a bit.

NOw you go ahead and do whatever you want to with your time energy and money. And I"ll do whatever I darn well please with mine.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

superlative said:


> *I'm very upset with you preppers....*


THANK YOU, thank you. ! Your post made my day.








*Yee Haw* Spank that naughty lil bitch *!!* I love it when I piss off liberal government dependent pansy's.









Apparently you don't realize this fact for me and many like me, as horrific and undesirable a EOTWAWKI event would be. The one truly good thing that would happen as a result is that all the government dependent entitlement parasite maggots would die terrible screaming agonizing deaths. So please continue to support your guberment dependent mentality. I'm rooting for you, hoping you get everything that you are entitled to.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Outpost said:


> the other two guys (with whom I had many cordial and thoroughly enjoyable face-to-face conversations) on that list of *white supremacist hate-group leaders* are *BLACK![/B*


*

One of my gay black friends most prized possessions is his Klu Klux Klan membership card. After he got his card he sent them a pic of himself in drag (picture the biggest ugliest black guy you know with lipstick, eyeshadow in a flowery dress) True story*


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Then there's the elephant in the room. 
OP states that the scenarios most of us preppers plan for, will never happen. Most of us openly acknowlege and strongly believe that the need to prepare for self-reliance in the instance of, say, a massive natural disaster and local devastation, is more urgent than preparing to fight off blue helmets and FEMA concentration camps. 

There are a number of us here who took up prepping as a *result* of FEMA's suggestions, as a matter of fact. 

What's the difference between being ready for a hurricane and being ready for a social upheaval?
Caliber.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

With the statement "I'm very upset with you preppers." it harkens back to hearing a women talk about someone she didn't like and she would say "That women" rather than saying their name. Talk about being condescending, it's like someone saying that all of you here on this forum need to listen to me because I have all knowledge. It reminds me of a person that talks down to people, kind of like a teacher talks down to their little students. "Now children be quiet and listen to me."


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Redtail said:


> Most of us openly acknowlege and strongly believe that the need to prepare for self-reliance in the instance of, say, a massive natural disaster and local devastation, is more urgent than preparing to fight off blue helmets and FEMA concentration camps.


For many of us whether or not SHTF or TEOTWAWKI occurs is irrelevant. Living a self reliant /self sustaining life is reward enough. To me anyway there is a great deal of satisfaction and comfort knowing that no matter what happens in the world around us life will continue as it is now.


----------

